# hi



## Richcymru (Mar 14, 2010)

Hi from Wales


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 14, 2010)

Hi right back at ya, from OHIO! We had a light dusting of snow last night! Whats the weather like there!


----------



## Rick (Mar 15, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## revmdn (Mar 15, 2010)

Welcome.


----------



## ismart (Mar 15, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2010)

Welcome.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Mar 16, 2010)

Welcome from Yuma, Arizona! With a name like "cymru", I guess you had to come from Wales!


----------



## Katnapper (Mar 16, 2010)

Hellooooooooo.......




way over there in Wales, from here in Illinois, USA!



Welcome to the forum... very nice to have you here.


----------

